# What buck kid should I keep?



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

So I have 2 buck kids from this years crop that I like alot. Wanted to know some opinions as to what one you like best. I can get better pictures if needed maybe They are that age when all they do is jump and run so to get a few still shots was good for me. I know they are still young but any input would be great. Thanks.

First one is Johnny on the spot. He was born 3/9/12 (His butt looks bigger when his head is up. It is better than this pic shows.)
[attachment=4:2qvp2o5t]johnny.jpg[/attachment:2qvp2o5t]
[attachment=3:2qvp2o5t]Johhny2.jpg[/attachment:2qvp2o5t]

the next one is GI Joe DOB: 3/20/12
[attachment=2:2qvp2o5t]gi joe2.jpg[/attachment:2qvp2o5t]
[attachment=1:2qvp2o5t]gi joe.jpg[/attachment:2qvp2o5t]
[attachment=0:2qvp2o5t]gi joe3.jpg[/attachment:2qvp2o5t]

Anna
http://www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good job, Anna. I like them. Did you keep track of which one had a higher
daily rate of gain? How are they bred? If they were mine, I'd put them
both in an ABGA show and see which one the judges picked.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks! They both have kid rock and davinci on the sire side and top gun gus and some mzuri linesand on thethe does. We bought there sire unregistered to produce competitive show wethers we are keeping almost all of his doe kids so will need something to cross them with. I hope to show them in a few wether sire shows this summer. They dont have to be registered to show just have a usda scrapie tag.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I usually like to wait until a boer kid is at minimum of 2 months old or closer to weaning age...2.5 to 3 months ....before I choose..... By then.. it gives a better idea... where they are going..... they both look good now... but a bit young for me to put in my :2cents: :2cents: :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats a really hard pick for me but if I had to make a cut today I think I would keep GI Joe but I could go back and forth. They each have nice points that are different from the other. If you want I will take one and you keep the other and after breeding season this year we will switch. We are only an hour or two away from each other so it would not be a bad trip LOL.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> I usually like to wait until a boer kid is at minimum of 2 months old or closer to weaning age...2.5 to 3 months ....before I choose..... By then.. it gives a better idea... where they are going..... they both look good now... but a bit young for me to put in my :2cents: :2cents: :wink:


that is true.sometimes they change alot in those first few months.

Roger you are too funny i am hoping that we can use one if not both this fall we will see how well they grow and how aggressive they will be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> that is true.sometimes they change alot in those first few months.


 :wink: :thumb:


----------

